# Percussive techniques on acoustic guitar



## distressed_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

Who's into this?

Since I discovered Preston Reed's music I've gotten really heavily into using the acoustic guitar as a percussion instrument as opposed to just the folk/classical fingerpicking and DiMeola-style flatpicking I used to use it for.

It's amazing how addictive this stuff is, and it's not actually that hard to get into. It works really well with open or modal tunings, as you can get some really nice slap-harmonic chords.

Here's a vid of the kind of stuff I'm talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPoeOBEs4uQ


----------



## Durero (Dec 8, 2006)

I love the sounds and the style. 
Sometimes when I see players doing this 'heavy wood' style, I find myself wishing for a little more drama in the compositions, but I certainly admire the playing and the beautiful timbres (tones).

The only percussive techniques I do are flamenco techniques - golpe & rasgueado, a few prepared-guitar sounds (gongs), and drumsticks on the strings.

oh, and tapping - normal notes, harmonics, and what I call 'neck-side notes' where you damp the strings between the fret you're tapping and the bridge, so that the note you hear is from the fret on the 'head or nut' side of your fingertip to the nut. You get lots of interesting microtones this way.


----------

